# want to buy a new camera



## ani1751 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey,
I am planning to buy a new camera under 4k.. 
any camera with 8MP or above will do, all i need is excellent image stablization in low light conditions. I generally take photos in low iso settings. If there is some zero cm macro mode than it will rock!!...one imp feature i was looking for was HD video rec. and i found that ll my conditions are fulfilled in Fujifilm Av100 Hd Digicam. It is priced 3750 INR. 

I just want to know about its image stablization. if anyone of u is using it, plz give me some reviews...

thanks....

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------

I also uses tripod, it should also have tripod mount


----------



## ani1751 (Jul 9, 2010)

any replies plz!....


----------



## y2j826 (Jul 10, 2010)

Spend some more bucks and buy some Nikon cam, its for professional users and better than any other cam


----------

